# mississippi



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

anyone on here out of ms that is willing to share some info on catching something other than red snapper like ming or lane thanks


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

all of the public pyramids and shrimp boats are holding trigger,mangroves and trout........try using a smaller hook and small pieces of squid.....try different depths until you find them......


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

thanks i appreciate it


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I use lighter line and less weight for lane and mangrove snapper while working the water column to find them. I normal find the mingo/vermillon snaps along with the red snapper but I haven't caught any in recent years compared to the FL guys (not sure why). 

I've had better success with mangrove snapper using braided line (for muscle) and flourocarbon leader 15-30# decreasing test until they bite. They will break you off on the rig legs so I don't give a lot of slack to them. small hooks tipped with bait.


----------

